# Mr funny Face



## Tish (Apr 20, 2014)

My cat Logan making a funny face, made me laugh :lol:


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Ha ha ha  That's a great pic!


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2014)

Yea it was perfect timing, my boyfriend sent it to me as soon as he took it. Made my day!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Haha what was that about?


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2014)

he like's to have his tongue out when he looks out the window, can only imagine what the neighbours think.


----------

